# Rabbit Body Shots?



## Benjen S (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

just wondering whether body shots would kill rabbits cleanly? The bands I use are shortened Barnett tan tubes for a 25" draw. Pretty lame setup I know but poor physical strength runs in the family. The ammo would be marbles, 12mm steel or hexnuts. Thanks,

Benjen S


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

no body shots will not work you need heed shots or chest shots with 10 or 12mm lead to kill a rabbit cleanly


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

With that set-up it will be hard to kill them cleanly therefore I wouldn't recommend it. If possible consider trying to get a higher velocity with a flat tapered band that has a longer draw with lighter pull. I would still want to be able to get a head shot though.

winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I fully agree with Winnie here. You will need fairly heavy ammo. The 12 mm (.5 inch) steel is good. Or about .40 to .45 lead. You should try some tapered flat bands ... or even some half doubled Chinese tubes ... with a longer draw. Heavy pull does NOT yield higher velocity. The longer draw length with lighter pull will generally give you higher velocity than heavy draw weight with short draw length.

I would stay away from marbles ... most marbles will be too light weight. I know, I know ... some folks use marbles for hunting ... but most do not.

Just my opinion ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I use marbles strictly for our feathered friends, I use Sterling 107s with .44 less for fur. Some may not agree that they are fast enough but I know from real experience that it is more than adequate. I aim for only head shots on squirrel and have had nearly a complete pass through on a rabbit with a neck shot. They are a pretty easy pull, maybe give these a go if you don't like the idea of cutting your own bands.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

.44 lead # sorry, auto correct, thought I fixed them all that time


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

0000 buckshot lead need speed that draw length doesn't generate enough speed. I recommend long draw flatband .study the rabbit where his heart is spine vital organs place you shot based on those principals heads shot work way better.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

As too shooting a Rabbit...Head shot is best..in the eye or ear canal.. is instant kill...Use 44 cal lead balls...

I my self do not use tubes.....I use thera band gold...single band..straight cut 27mm wide fork to pouch tie

is 7"...draw weight pull is 11 pounds....plenty of knock down power at 10 meters.....

As for my self flatbands are more accurate......Best to you my friend...I am sure you will get it sorted out...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

i shoot a lot of bunny and i am using thera band gold cut 25cm long and taped 30mm to 25mm shooting 11mm steel BB it has a light draw and i am killing them out right head shot i hit a bunny in the back and it was not going any where but had to be necked (this was not intentional) not real what you wont its not really good hunting to go for body shot but it will stop them if you set up has the power


----------

